# Where is everybody?



## Country Dave (Mar 2, 2013)

_Where is everybody? 

Ok what I mean is, it would be cool if this sight had a map that we could post our location on. I’m not a website designer by any stretch of the imagination but it couldn’t be that hard could it? I think I am the furthest member to the south of the contiguous 48. 
I’m in Davie/Cooper city FL, between Fort Lauderdale and Miami. Is there anyone south of me? _


----------



## TimRich (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm up by Orlando in Altamonte Springs.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 2, 2013)

TimRich said:


> I'm up by Orlando in Altamonte Springs.



_Cool Tim,
Quite a few members up that way I think. _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 2, 2013)

The Old Dominion is my home and play ground. South Boston, Halifax Co., VA, USA to be exact. Sic Semper Tyrannis.

I fish the blue blob to the right, Kerr Lake. Known to most locals as Buggs Island Lake it is home to the World Record Blue Catfish - 143LBS. The lake is about 60,000 acres with a number of tributary rivers and creeks. Halifax County, VA is lucky to have 4 of these rivers snake across it's foothills. From March till bow season, you'll find me on the water. Bowfishing, casting for white bass and freshwater stripers, foul hooking gar fish, catfishing and even noodling...I love it.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 2, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> TimRich said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up by Orlando in Altamonte Springs.
> ...


I've seen a few in the central FL area.


----------



## BrazosDon (Mar 2, 2013)

That would be great, Country Dave, if everyone would give their location when they regestered into Tinboat.net, but most don't. I would like to have just a map of the Northern Hemosphere with dots where ev eryone lives, or even a list of registrars in each state or country where they are from. I would like to know which state has the most regestered members. I think that would be neat. BrazosDon


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 2, 2013)

Here in Texas!


----------



## Coach d (Mar 2, 2013)

Fayetteville, NC here


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm here in the interior, holding down the tail end of the New Madrid Fault. :shock:


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 3, 2013)

Can somebody teach me how to post from google earth ?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2013)

I am much closer to plaid then Popeye


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 3, 2013)

West Galveton Bay here . Redfish , Speckled trout , Flounder, Sheephead , Gafftopp Catfish


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 3, 2013)

Locate Fender66,then just drive out Hwy 30 another 13-14 miles and you'll find me. I'm about 25mi southwest of St. Louis,MO, off Hwy 30.


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 3, 2013)

Anybody here know how to setup a member map, ive seen forums where everybody could pinpoint their location on 1 map


----------



## JMichael (Mar 3, 2013)

Paul Marx said:


> Can somebody teach me how to post from google earth ?


Bring up Google Earth to the position you want then set the zoom to how you want it to look. Next go to the top left of the screen and click on EDIT. Then scroll down and click on COPY IMAGE. That puts in on your clipboard so all you have to do is paste it as a new image in what ever photo application you use.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 3, 2013)

Driftingrz said:


> Anybody here know how to setup a member map, ive seen forums where everybody could pinpoint their location on 1 map



_That’s pretty much what I’m talking about. It would be a cool feature to have on this sight. _


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 3, 2013)

No computer access currently so I cant set it up but heres a link that shows how

https://www.ehow.com/how_7344103_build-forum-members-google-maps.html


----------



## fish devil (Mar 3, 2013)

:twisted: Southern New Jersey......


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 3, 2013)

Front royal, va.


----------



## jeremy0998 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in Duncannon, Pa. Close to where the Juniata River meets the Susquehanna river.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 4, 2013)

Gulfport Florida here.......I think Fool4fish might be farther south.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Mar 4, 2013)

On Eagle Lake. Just north of Vicksburg, MS


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 4, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Gulfport Florida here.......I think Fool4fish might be farther south.




We are about the same, I am further east. I live in the island city of Wilton Manors which is bordered by the cities of Oakland Park and Fort Lauderdale


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > Gulfport Florida here.......I think Fool4fish might be farther south.
> ...



_We’re neighbors,
I’m just about a 25 minute or so car ride south of you. I think I’m still the furthest south. _ :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave (Mar 4, 2013)

Your always bragging Dave........ :mrgreen: your boat is bigger, your motor is shiny, your pods are bigger, I don't think I can take it anymore. :lol: So my question is when are we all going to get together for some fishin? Snook will not be allowed since all of our big ones died last year......I am thinking biggest hardhead wins..........Me an Fool against you and BB and anyone else that wants to join. My goal is to catch a swordfish over 300 this summer, top that...... 8)


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2013)

S&MFISH said:


> Locate Fender66,then just drive out Hwy 30 another 13-14 miles and you'll find me. I'm about 25mi southwest of St. Louis,MO, off Hwy 30.



Speaking of which...haven't seen you for a while Steve.....we'll have to fish together sometime this year! Hope all is well with you and your wife.


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Your always bragging Dave........ :mrgreen: your boat is bigger, your motor is shiny, your pods are bigger, I don't think I can take it anymore. :lol: So my question is when are we all going to get together for some fishin? Snook will not be allowed since all of our big ones died last year......I am thinking biggest hardhead wins..........Me an Fool against you and BB and anyone else that wants to join. My goal is to catch a swordfish over 300 this summer, top that...... 8)



_What are you doing looking at my pod anyway? LMAO,
You forgot to mention my snook is bigger. :LOL2: It’s on _


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

_How about a Florida Bay inshore slam. Biggest combined weight wins. You have to slam to qualify. One tarpon, one snook and one redfish. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 5, 2013)

This is where I'm at when I'm not at work .


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 5, 2013)

_Very cool you ’all, keep um coming. _


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2013)

We did the map thing once and it was filled with spammers because there was no integration. I have asked if there is anything that can be integrated with the forum base that we have.

Stay tuned.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jim said:


> We did the map thing once and it was filled with spammers because there was no integration. I have asked if there is anything that can be integrated with the forum base that we have.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Who's the best Site admin in the world? I know this one!


----------



## TheMaestro (Mar 5, 2013)

London Ontario (center part of map)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 6, 2013)

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Locate Fender66,then just drive out Hwy 30 another 13-14 miles and you'll find me. I'm about 25mi southwest of St. Louis,MO, off Hwy 30.
> ...



Just been laying low. Different company is keeping me pretty busy lately. Yes,we'll have to get to the river this spring.


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Winder, Georgia.


----------



## Nowakezone (Mar 6, 2013)

Belding, Michigan here


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim said:


> We did the map thing once and it was filled with spammers because there was no integration. I have asked if there is anything that can be integrated with the forum base that we have.
> 
> Stay tuned.



_Hey man that’s cool thanks. _ :mrgreen:


----------

